# 3 month Puppy Shedding



## Paperbrids (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey!

So Echo is my beautiful cockapoo who my husband and I adore. I just wanted to ask something of the community:

Echo just turned 3 months and she is shedding a great deal. We notice because she is a light buff colour and most of the things we wear are black. So picking her up results in a shirt of fur. We really don't mind this (I grew up with shedding dogs), but I was reading that sometimes cockapoos will "loose" their coats in a biannual molting. However, I was under the assumption that this occurred later in the puppy's life (3 months seems a bit early for this). Does anyone have insight about this?

Echo's fur right now is wavy/straight, not really curly at all. So I don't think we are ending up with a poodle like coat. Echo has the bearded face for sure (every day her face gets fluffier!) which is adorable. However, she resembles the cocker spaniel quite strongly, especially in her face.


----------



## thelovelymj (Feb 25, 2016)

She is so cute! We are facing the same thing with our Bailey right now. She's almost four months and is shedding like a cat. I'm not sure if its just a phase or if this will continue. She also has a wavy silk coat.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer did that until about a year when it slowed down. Now that they are three they barely shed. 
Pic around 14 weeks before I got them trimmed. I was covered in their hair









Now I barely pull one or two hairs off my clothes









It got a lot better. And I noticed keeping them shorter makes it better too



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

